# Katie Holmes: Erster Gerichtstermin steht an



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

​
Es wird ernst für US-Schauspielerin Katie Holmes (33): Nachdem die Filmdarstellerin die Scheidung von Hollywood-Star Tom Cruise (50) dieses Jahr einreichte, steht der erste Anhörungstermin an. 

Am 17. Juli dieses Jahres müssen sich Katie Holmes und Tom Cruise und ihre Anwälte vor Gericht einfinden. Und beide Schauspieler müssen persönlich erscheinen. Der zuständige Richter ordnete dies an.

Währenddessen will die 33-Jährige weiterhin das Scheidungsverfahren in New York austragen, ihr Noch-Gatte, Tom Cruise, will den Fall dagegen nach Kalifornien verlegen lassen – hier gilt einfach ein anderes Recht.

Zudem ist inzwischen bekannt, dass der Hollywood-Schauspieler auch diesmal den Anwalt engagierte, der ihn schon bei seiner Scheidung von Nicole Kidman vertrat. Mit ihm gewann der 50-Jährige damals – er erhielt das Sorgerecht für die beiden Adoptivkinder Connor und Isabella.

Derweil deutet alles darauf hin, dass sich Katie und Tom einen erbitterten Krieg ums Sorgerecht für die sechsjährige Suri liefern werden. Die Schauspielerin hatte am vergangenen Donnerstag (28.06.) in New York City die Scheidung eingereicht, weil es dort wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sie das alleinige Sorgerecht für ihre Tochter zugesprochen bekommt.

Wie “RadarOnline” berichtete, hat der 50-Jährige die Scheidung in Los Angeles eingereicht. In Kalifornien sind die Richter dafür bekannt, dass sie eher zu einem geteilten Sorgerecht für die Eltern tendieren. Ein Insider sagte dazu: “Er wird auf keinen Fall zulassen, dass Katie das alleinige Sorgerecht bekommt. Die Grenzen sind gezogen und es zeichnet sich ab, dass das ein sehr heftiger Kampf ums Sorgerecht wird.”

Katie Holmes will sich übrigens angeblich scheiden lassen, um Suri vor Scientology zu schützen. Deshalb soll sich auch das alleinige Sorgerecht beantragt haben.


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

Scheidungskrieg in der Öffentlichkeit ist ätzend


----------



## astrosfan (8 Juli 2012)

Ich kann ihr nur viel Glück wünschen. Das wird nicht einfach gegen Scientology!


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

Schlammschlacht


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Juli 2012)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Ich kann ihr nur viel Glück wünschen. Das wird nicht einfach gegen Scientology!



Das glaub ich gar nicht mal, ich gehe eher davon aus, dass sie das Risiko kennt, aber was in der Hand hat, womit sie gegen Tom und die Sekte schießen kann. Irgendeinen Trumpf wird sie ziehen.


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Juli 2012)

Ist zwar Bild Zeitung...aber das würde meinen Verdacht ja bestätigen
Katie Holmes und Tom Cruise: Gibt Tom Cruise seine Suri kampflos auf? - Leute - Bild.de


----------

